# Getting the most out of free sparring.



## JowGaWolf (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's my thoughts about free sparring:
When free sparring you should always try to use the techniques of your fighting system even if it means that you'll get punched in the face a couple of times before you get the application of the technique correct.  The punches shouldn't cause injury as long as the punches are controlled and not at full power. If you record yourself and you don't see any of your martial art techniques from the fighting system, then that means you are doing free sparring training wrong.

I've been hit plenty of times in the face when learning how to apply a technique during free sparring.  The hit to the face lets me know that I'm doing something wrong, need to make adjustments, or just simply using the wrong technique against the wrong attack or defense.

This is a video of me light sparring with my classmate.  I included a normal speed and a slow motion version so that the application of the technique could be seen.  

First video: 
Technique used: Kup Choi.  I look awkward because I didn't complete the punch. I had to pull all of the power since he didn't see it coming.  The idea is to sink my body weight into this punch.  In the video you can see him react to me lifting my leg and assuming that I was going to kick. If you look up Kup Choi you will see it used in forms as well. 

Second video:
Techniques used: Series of pow choi, luk choi, and kup choi punches.  The three basic punches.  As you can see he had a really difficult time keeping up with the punches at less than half speed. Around 0:45 you can see the actually application of how the punches would interfere with any punches coming at me.  If you look at any Jow Ga empty hand form, you'll see one or all of these punches in the form.  

In my opinion this is the only way to learn how to use martial art techniques, especially kung fu techniques.

Don't let your kung fu be like the video below.  If you don't have it in your forms then it shouldn't be in your sparring


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm sorry I can't see your videos, except the last one. When we free spar, we may use basically any safe technique  (no blind techniques, etc) but we don't use typical point sparring techniques like the leaping in the air and touching the opponent's head I saw in the video. Nothing against point sparring but we don't do it in the dojo. Just techniques that would stop an assailant.


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 8, 2015)

I can only see the last video as well. 

I completely agree, one should use their style when sparring and in real combat. I am constantly asking myself how applicable new moves I learn would be in a real confrontation.

I am not familiar with your style at all. I appreciate how you do not move back when your opponent strikes and that each time you strike you deliver multiple blows.  Why do you guys bounce around so much?  Is this preferred over moving only when necessary? Why?

Thank you for sharing, I like how you are critical of your self and do what it takes to learn an application of a move.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 8, 2015)

I really don't see the reason of such point sparring. Why stop the exchange. So much of what the practitioner does in terms of movement and attacking is to prevent or to get a touch vs good defense and attacking for effect. Why not do continuous sparring as in a real confrontation where a strike from out of the proper range or a glancing blow would be ineffective?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 8, 2015)

Here's the direct link. I'm not sure why it's not showing. I may have to put it on one of my websites
I renamed the file. Try this link
http://www.forwebspace.com/tempvideo/kungfu.mp4



KFMo01 said:


> Why do you guys bounce around so much? Is this preferred over moving only when necessary? Why?


  That's not a video of my school or fighting system.  The video of my school is in the link that you weren't able to see. I went back to rename it to see if it made a difference.  Let me know if you can still can't see it and I'll put it on one of my websites.

Thanks.  I enjoy sharing my flaws mainly because so many people in the martial arts world tries to hide their flaws. 

As for Jow Ga kung fu. The system isn't bouncy.  Bouncy = no root.  No root = me getting excited about sweeping a bouncy person.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 8, 2015)

Danny T said:


> I really don't see the reason of such point sparring. Why stop the exchange. So much of what the practitioner does in terms of movement and attacking is to prevent or to get a touch vs good defense and attacking for effect. Why not do continuous sparring as in a real confrontation where a strike from out of the proper range or a glancing blow would be ineffective?


 I feel the same way.  Continuous sparring is better than the point sparring which has become more of an advance game of tag.

In sparring or even in a real fight situation, I'm always happy to to absorb a weak strike or a strike that glances if it means that I can deliver one that's solid and powerful.  Point sparring trains bad habits, mainly all of the bouncing that occurs and the "one hit and I'm done" mentality.


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow! Your video is sweet! I can relate that to my own style more. It's different but we have some similarities, like how smooth your transition from parrying to striking to striking with the opposite hand and so on back and forth is. (well I'm going to have to watch your video again, it seems as if your hand strikes are simultaneously parrying your opponents strike and it would not matter if they were striking you or not, you would still execute the move the same either way. So I'm not sure if it would be called a parry.) I applaud how your footwork blends well with you hand movements and you are not stuck on a linear path going back and forth. I am going to have to watch this a few more times. 
I was relieved to see that you don't bounce. Lol, I would still like to ask someone who does bounce why they do it.


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 8, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> Point sparring trains bad habits, mainly all of the bouncing that occurs and the "one hit and I'm done" mentality.


To think I was hoping someone could explain the logic behind bouncing. I have seen people do this during a street fight though. I wonder why.


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 8, 2015)

Danny T said:


> I really don't see the reason of such point sparring. Why stop the exchange. So much of what the practitioner does in terms of movement and attacking is to prevent or to get a touch vs good defense and attacking for effect. Why not do continuous sparring as in a real confrontation where a strike from out of the proper range or a glancing blow would be ineffective?


I have seen people in real fights do this to. Not as bad though. It's like they would hit, pause bounce while walking around hit. Pretty pathetic really. Except no one really wants a street fight to be good. It's always better if the two nit wits exchanged a couple of blows and got over it without anyone really getting hurt.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 8, 2015)

Move with purpose not just for the sake of moving.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 8, 2015)

KFMo01 said:


> I'm going to have to watch your video again, it seems as if your hand strikes are simultaneously parrying your opponents strike and it would not matter if they were striking you or not, you would still execute the move the same either way.


 Very good eyes.  You saw this correctly. Our punches perform the function of parry and attack simultaneously.  The only times one would have a problem with the punches is if the person "bails out" of the technique which is easy to do, because from the attacking perspective it seems that someone could easily punch me in my face. 

I don't know why TKD bounces around so much, the bouncing isn't in their forms.  I think people who do it in street fights are probably trying to get into the other person's head by moving as if they can fight.  They see other people doing in sparring competitions and copy that.  Or it could be an influence from watching too many Bruce Lee movies.  The bouncing wastes energy.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 8, 2015)

Other tips that will help get the most out of sparring is not to be afraid to make mistakes.  Sparring is the best time to make mistakes that you can learn from because your partner isn't trying to knock your head off (shouldn't be trying to knock your head off).  It's the only real time anyone can afford to make a mistake since it's controlled and the amount of power to be used can be predetermined and agreed upon.  Some of my most meaning full lessons were from me making mistakes and getting punched in the face.

Don't worry about feeling awkward with using techniques from your forms.  That awkwardness is normal and it usually indicates that you aren't using the technique correctly or that the timing for using the technique is off.  If one technique feels awkward then try another technique in that scenario.  If the technique feels natural and it works well during sparring then it means you have a good understanding of how to use it.  In my case the techniques that feel awkward when I spar the ones that I'm using incorrectly.  I don't try to force the techniques.

Video tape your sparring sessions as well.  Watching a video gives you a chance to review everything about yourself and your opponent.  It also helps you to see missed opportunities for attacks and techniques.  You'll discover that you'll fight smarter when you are made aware of opportunities.

Be honest with yourself.  I'll be the first to admit that I have a big ego when it comes to Jow Ga.  I feel it's the best in the world which is fine because I train in Jow Ga.  However, I have bring myself back to reality when I spar and when I look at my videos.  I can't afford to have an ego that causes me to miss my own weaknesses.  I also can't have my ego so big where I can't learn something about my style by viewing other people's styles.  I always have to be able to admit that I'm not good at something and understand that I'm willing to work hard in order to get better at it.

Use sparring to focus on developing your ability to use techniques and not to win.

Ask your opponent for feedback. They will be more than happy to tell you how they were able to hit you with kicks and punches.  They won't mind sharing with you what they see as weaknesses.  Remember not to take it personal if it sounds bad to your ears.  Take the feedback with an open mind. Check the video recording and see if what you were told was accurate.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 8, 2015)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm sorry I can't see your videos, except the last one. When we free spar, we may use basically any safe technique  (no blind techniques, etc) but we don't use typical point sparring techniques like the leaping in the air and touching the opponent's head I saw in the video. Nothing against point sparring but we don't do it in the dojo. Just techniques that would stop an assailant.


\
I thought Ja Gow's demo vid, #1 -- the one I could see, illustrated perfectly how he is using sparring to effect & improve technique, and secondly, how to execute a specific kung fu tactic & technique against a clever striker (boxer).
\
On your end, I'm not a big fan of point sparring either....  But the value of point sparring is real, for all the reasons Ja Gow specifies....  Of course, people just out for fun can make a complete joke out of point sparring....  I don't see Ja Gow doing recreational kung fu,,, he's really training to learn....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 8, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> Thanks.  I enjoy sharing my flaws mainly because so many people in the martial arts world tries to hide their flaws.


\
I missed any mistake?  I saw solid execution....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 9, 2015)

ShotoNoob said:


> \
> I thought Ja Gow's demo vid, #1 -- the one I could see, illustrated perfectly how he is using sparring to effect & improve technique, and secondly, how to execute a specific kung fu tactic & technique against a clever striker (boxer).
> \
> On your end, I'm not a big fan of point sparring either....  But the value of point sparring is real, for all the reasons Ja Gow specifies....  Of course, people just out for fun can make a complete joke out of point sparring....  I don't see Ja Gow doing recreational kung fu,,, he's really training to learn....



I didn't say I didn't enjoy point sparring.  Nothing wrong with it.  We just don't do it in our dojo, that's all.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 9, 2015)

ShotoNoob said:


> \
> I missed any mistake?  I saw solid execution....


My Sifu said that my big punches are too slow. I haven't learned how to separate the speed from the power of those big punches.  My sifu wants me to focus on delivering speed without power.  Students take 3 different approaches to forms training. 1st do a form only focusing on technique  2nd do a form only focusing on power 3rd. do a form only focusing on speed. I have trouble with the 3rd.  When I add speed it comes with power and I need to learn how to separate the power from the speed.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 9, 2015)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I didn't say I didn't enjoy point sparring.  Nothing wrong with it.  We just don't do it in our dojo, that's all.


\
I avoid all free sparring a much as possible...   I enjoy free sparring when I'm measuring the strength of the TMA base I'm developing....  Other than that, I think free sparring is largely counter-productive, exception allowed for belt-rank tests.... and certain reality testing venues....
\
So we share some commonality I suppose....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 9, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> My Sifu said that my big punches are too slow. I haven't learned how to separate the speed from the power of those big punches.  My sifu wants me to focus on delivering speed without power.  Students take 3 different approaches to forms training. 1st do a form only focusing on technique  2nd do a form only focusing on power 3rd. do a form only focusing on speed. I have trouble with the 3rd.  When I add speed it comes with power and I need to learn how to separate the power from the speed.


\
Ja Gow, this is puzzling to me, though I suspect your Sifu is after some manner of control (read mental discipline).  Since my base builds from the inside out... the mind directs consciously speed, power, trajectory, technique selection, alteration, change,,, a whole host of physical movement execution(s).... speed up, stop, slow, than fast, fast then slow.... tension, relaxation, expansion/ compression, KIME in all its dimensions....this kind of mental discipline is best bestowed by kata... forms....  but it starts @ kihon (basics).
\
Pretty good for a shoto-noob....  -- the gamut physical actions under the mantle of mental discipline lie on a continuum to be dialed up or down.... by the conscious mind overseeing all of such....
\
Free sparring concentration is the root of your problem..... good luck....   And by the way....* your difficulty is a high class problem...* nice, very nice job in your last boxing brother demo....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 9, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> My Sifu said that my big punches are too slow. I haven't learned how to separate the speed from the power of those big punches.  My sifu wants me to focus on delivering speed without power.  Students take 3 different approaches to forms training. 1st do a form only focusing on technique  2nd do a form only focusing on power 3rd. do a form only focusing on speed. I have trouble with the 3rd.  When I add speed it comes with power and I need to learn how to separate the power from the speed.


\
More on this 'problem.'  Based on what you have explained & illustrated & demonstrated very well about your CMA philosophy re the actual sparring.... I would recommend that you NOT try to separate speed from power,,,,, doing so it counter to the principles of how you have elected to train, IMO..... And I think your Sifu is being disingenuous to suggest that you do so....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 9, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> Students take 3 different approaches to forms training. 1st do a form only focusing on technique  2nd do a form only focusing on power 3rd. do a form only focusing on speed. I have trouble with the 3rd.


\
Truth be told, the variation your Sifu speaks of begins with basic.... people don't appreciate the worth of basic, practicing same.... forms are super complicated and on another plane altogether from basics....
\
But I will speak to the point of how to approach forms training the productive, right way (IMHO).  The instructor does a decent job @ the techniques.  He glosses over, however, critically important components.... greatly weakening the value of the practice (mentally) This is Hyung Il Bu... counterpart to Taikyoku Shodan




\
Here's the correct stages to learning the form  - and I don't adhere to what your Sifu says, strictly speaking...
\
1. Memorize the steps & physically walk through them....
\
2. Attempt to do the form at the pace & mental intensity demonstrated by Tang Soo Instructor, Dustin Sparks...
\
3. Recycle, Step 1. then Step 2., continuing on iteratively....
|
In general descriptive terms, that's it....  What's going on in these iterations is massively deep & sophisticated.... yes in 'kiddy' hyung, Hyung Il Bu.
\
Post note:   Boxing brother kills weak karate....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 9, 2015)

In many ways, Instructor Dustin put on a nice demo... people love to demo the basic kata, forms, etc...
\
HOwever, there tons to address on what he's doing wrong.... which then ties into mental discipline development, the prime goal of kate... or priority goal if you will.
\
First off, he's doing the techniques with his chin down.... indicating a mental 'help note.'  This is the find of form you'd expect from a beginner... seeking, struggling to learn the form... mentally watching his own moves a big focus there....  The chin should be square which aids physical posture & a host of mental activities...particularly the mental side of KIME.
\
The superb aspect that Instructor Dustin does is the pace he executes the hyung...  This is the pace that has the body moving with some muscular exercise, yet relaxed; and the mind exerting some authority, yet again relalxed.... This is what builds mind/ body unity, with the mind working on each & every step, each & every instant, continuously active from beginning to end.....
\
That is the purpose for kata and how you do it to the standards of the Okinawan, Chinese, Korean Masters... how they intended....
\
Over time, the Traditional martial base builds & builds & builds.... (Tang Soo Do specifically emphasizes this upfront).  Until, you can do this....mentally
|
See following post....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 9, 2015)

Mind / Body unity by TMA is far more than the high-level of coordination exhibited by high-level athletes....  Mind / Body unity by TMA princples means the conscious mind is overseeing and in EXACTING  control over the body moments @ all times... never wavering, never ending... never interrupted... supreme mental discipline over all one's actions...  This is the prime end-purpose of kata... in terms of martial base....  or I should say end priority....




\
I'm more like Nate Hitpas in the YT Vid.   Tony Vittorioso is way above me in nautural strength & athletic prowess...  But like, Nate, I don't have to be a better athlete to beat Tony, I do have to be physically conditioned PLUS (the big plus) Mentally disciplined....
\
Nate is a sample of how I fight... except he does what a lot of Shotokan and other karate competitor do with powerful springing & leaping (Nate still highly disciplined here and great  & applied kumite technique),,, I just step & transition between stance like Hyung Il Bu in form...
\
See Time 0:45.  I do not lean into the strike, which is acceptable Kumite form or applied form.... I stand like Hyung Il Bu and strike very fast ,very dynamic.... here with ACTIVE DEFENSE FIRST.... Active defense is a staple of real traditional karate.. real CMA.... real WC despite what other here might say....
\
Time 0:45, that's classic me in action.... Including the traditional guard return @ Time 0:46.  so the actual technique is fractions of a second....  It doesn't have to be lighting,,, speed of light kenpo.... just very fast and very dynamic in your overall action & hence effect....
\
And if you think the guard Nate goes into @ 0:46 is stupid... one is only showing one's ignorance of the TMA base.... Nate is dead on with that recovery......
\
EDIT: Actual "technique" change to "tactic."


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 9, 2015)

Good luck with that....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> I feel the same way.  Continuous sparring is better than the point sparring which has become more of an advance game of tag.
> 
> In sparring or even in a real fight situation, I'm always happy to to absorb a weak strike or a strike that glances if it means that I can deliver one that's solid and powerful.  Point sparring trains bad habits, mainly all of the bouncing that occurs and the "one hit and I'm done" mentality.


\
Putting myself in your shoes, I wouldn't change anything about the way you are training.  Trying to deconstruct the pace of kata or forms to isolated out different physical methods of preforming same, is counterproductive & harmful IMO.
\
We see a lot of talk about this on forums, suggesting all sorts of ways and methods to train forms to get the "real" benefitof kata....  Imagine you are fighting an imaginary opponent, for example.  These are by-in-large wrong... proposed by those who will to promote themselves as having the "inside track" on how to train martial arts  OR, alternatively, those that want to impose their own principles how to learn to fight, self defense... rather than work off the wisdom of the historic TMA masters  --- IOW, they think they know better or don't want to put the time & effort in to really understanding the TMA platform...
\
A case of wanting to be the one who is right...as opposed to being right....
\
ADD: in the situation of the 'imaginary opponent,' this is not the way to train kata individually.  If you want to add the opponent... then TMA has 2-man exercises, including 2-man kata or forms sets....  Sparring is really the proper place to add the opponent.... who can either be cooperative or antagonist (resistive) depending on what you want to accomplish... .just as you Ja Gow have inidicated....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

HERE'S WHAT NOT TO DO FOR SPARRING TRAINING - TMA WISE...
|
THIS IS THE TYPICAL MODERN-VERSION OF KYOKUSHIN FULL CONTACT KARATE




\
Even making allowance for the more traditional version of Kyo.... this is really kickboxing pure & simple, NOT traditional karate or TMA.
\
Th black-belt is a very good striker in technique....  This is proper training for full contact, they are using semi-contact to toughen themselves, physially & mentally condition for full contact.  For KICKBOXING ,that is....  This is the way to train realistically for the Jai Harman MMA competition style we see in his MMA YT vids, IMO.  With the proper mindset, one can train point fighting for same, as welll... where contact is light to none....
\
When Kyo practitioners go harder than this... then they are sitting on the opposite end of kata practice, the traditional principles that develop the TMA base.  IOW, a TMA disaster...
\
One can train full power in TMA, but that is not the standard by which the base is built.... One must recognize that or one undercut's the whole TMA methodology...


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 10, 2015)

ShotoNoob said:


> HERE'S WHAT NOT TO DO FOR SPARRING TRAINING - TMA WISE...
> |
> THIS IS THE TYPICAL MODERN-VERSION OF KYOKUSHIN FULL CONTACT KARATE


I wish punching to the face was allowed


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

HERE'S THE TYPICAL MODERN-KYOKUSHIN STRIKING TRAINING FOR FULL CONTACT...
\
THIS IS A TMA DISASTER IN THE MAKING.... AND BAD, REALLY BAD BY BOXING PRINCIPLES AS WELL.




\
THE GIST: If I learn to naturally kick & punch hard @ inanimate objects, I'll become a good KYO fighter...  UGH.... x 1000.
\
I particularly like [NOT} the way the Blue-Belt in the back stands square in front of the kicking shield with no guard,,,, leaning forward with his head, wading in with alternating crosses (punches) over & over & over.....  THIS AIN'T KARATE.....  oh excuse me he's mixing in some hook or uppercut type stuff...
\
The mental training going off in his head over & over says: "I wanna be a tough guy."
\
I have no issue with type of training,,, as long as there is the recognition that this is pure athletic exercise in the form of kicking & punching...  And no doubt a resounding commercial success... which is legitimate commercially wise....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> I wish punching to the face was allowed


\
I've given you some criticism from my perspective of how I train, TMA.  I can also accept your TMA model... You have a sound approach in place TMA-wise that is working for you... and you've most certainly demonstrated that in all your presentations...  So again, standing in your shoes, I wouldn't attempt to monkey with it or overwork it....
\
ON THE HEAD PUNCHING.... Again my TMA model addresses this.... Moreover, the KYO model traditionally addresses this issue as well...  The Kyo traditional model trains punches to the head in kihon, kata, at least,,, I don't know about self defense, 1-steps in the modern version....
\
You specifically train head punching in your demos....  so you've accounted for that.  But KYO proper does also,,, just not in actual contact sparring....  So in principle, in preparation for actual fighting KYO proper trains head punching and those saying that the prohibition of head punching in KYO free sparring is a weakness is therefore a myth & false....  it's a safety rule & contact sparring convention only....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> I wish punching to the face was allowed


\
People not just training KYO, but particular talking about KYO are way too reactive in their thinking... They see a convention, and extrapolate that to the entire style.  the Modern KYO curriculum expressly trains head punching....  expressly....




\
NOw if one puts in their KYO brain that the only technique they will learn and practice is what they actually see others do in KYO contact sparring & training for same.... then they will not be competent to face punch, head punch, etc.  BUT THAT IS NOT THE MODERN KYO CURRICULUM.... the modern KYO curriculum says you must learn, train, and be prepared to punch to the face, head...... so are you training the KYO curriculum or is one training for competition convention....
\
Same problem / question for Shotokan point sparring.... are you learning & training for 'speed tag;' which is not the traditional Shotokan karate curriculum.  In Shotokan competition point sparring, you are supposed to be generating power.... but stopping short of significant contact with the opponent.... that is what Shotokan free sparring is supposed to be doing....  NOT tippy tag, I gotcha really fast & tricky... ha ha...


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

Ja Gow, here's traditional KYO beginner kata....




\
Here's where your fine counsel comes in....   If one wants to train TMA, train TMA, what it teaches.... don't go and do something else in fighting....
\
NOtice the pace @ which even those tough KYO b*stards practice kata.... pretty much like Tang Soo Do, TKD , Shotokan and other karate styles,,,, etc, etc....
\
Interesting....
\
The instructor demonstrating the KYO beginner kata displays an excellent mindset.... serious with emotion out of it.... superb....  He leaves the 'tough guy' nonsense to the Toronto-based  KYO vids I posted above,,,


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

HERE'S TOM BLOOM of Tang Soo do doing 1-steps....




\
Head strikes are expressly trained.  Many people laud Muay Thai for it's 8 limbs emphasis...  MY response: The Traditional karates expressly train elbows...  study the curriculum... not what Mr. Idiot tough guy is parroting from Mr. senior tough guy....
\
IMHO, Tom is going to wipe out 9 out of 10 modern KYO practitioners, hands down...  the others it will be a contest...  $$ on Tom...
\
Good luck...
\
PS.. how does Tom Bloom close the distance????


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

HERE'S MACHIDA HAVING HIS 'ERA' ENDED BY RUA... BECAUSE OF MACHIDA'S 1-DIMENSIONAL SPORT KARATE MMA STYLE...




\
HOw does Machida attempt (fail) to close the distance on RUA?  Lot's wrong here TMA wise.
\
Here's the 1-step answer to Rua's counter cross.. taught through out the early parts of the traditional Shotokan black-belt curriculum....




\
I think the Master commenting is a renowned Shotokan karate master, who has triumphed in JKA kumite competition... and survived challenge matches, particularly when he left Japan...
\
The 2nd part of the Jiyu Ippon kumite is the (a) correct way to counter Rua's counter right against Machida's left reverse punch...


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 10, 2015)

Punching to the face helps to improve defense and it prevents the practioner from developing bad habits like not keeping the guard up high enough to block punches to the face.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 10, 2015)

ShotoNoob said:


> HERE'S MACHIDA HAVING HIS 'ERA' ENDED BY RUA... BECAUSE OF MACHIDA'S 1-DIMENSIONAL SPORT KARATE MMA STYLE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from a CMA perspective he failed to clear/address the lead hand. I tell students, if they are in an open stance then they must remove the lead hand's  ability to punch before they attack with their own punch.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> Punching to the face helps to improve defense and it prevents the practioner from developing bad habits like not keeping the guard up high enough to block punches to the face.


\
And that is precisely what the TMA curriculum trains..... AND TO ALL PART OF THE BODY....
\
Another myth is the sanctity of the high guard...  That is against TMA principles....
\
For example, see my post #59 @ your "Frustrated in Sparring": Thread....  Caroline's, the female black-belt instructor's traditional guard is way too high...  Caroline kickboxing guard @ Post #60 is even worse-er.... er added for emphasis....
\
Here how TMA, any TMA in principle, handles a punch to the head.... in a fighting situation.  Sample is TKD.




\
I like pretty much the way the TKD instructor holds his guard.... my has some adjustments i won't go into now.... in principle his TKD guard is good & proper....
\
FIRST... *ALL* TMA techniques begin from *CHAMBER.*..  Here, against the high right cross, the instructor applies a left knifed APPLIED block...
\
SECOND.... the guard hands, unlike kickboxing, boxing, MT, MMA whatever sport model....., DO NOT STAY PASSIVE.... Here, the instructor uses a modified chamber... .(actually similar to the x-block...) and then blocks high outside against the cross...
\
SUMMARY... the TMA guard hands may be 'DOWN' by boxing standards, MMA convention, Muay Thai technique, whatever.... BUT THEY DON'T STAY DOWN... THEY DON'T PASSIVELY COVER OR SHELL... THEY MOVE ACTIVELY AGAINST THE ASSAULT....  that's it...


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> from a CMA perspective he failed to clear/address the lead hand. I tell students, if they are in an open stance then they must remove the lead hand's  ability to punch before they attack with their own punch.


\
Yes, because TMA is not 1-dimensional in either it's design or application (globally read "thinking").
\
However, your solution is only 1 of many, and by various alternative principles..  For instance, If Machida wants to pre-emptively strike Rua before Rua can counter with his left (lead, whatever), then Machida must take those TMA actions that make that effective....  Machida need not clear the lead hand if he is able to launch a single strike pre-emptively... the  whole stated convention underlying the vast majority of Shotokan karate point fighting....
\
Mentally (& physically) however, landing a pre-emptive strike is the most difficult & challenging, hence dangerous.... That is why the standard traditional karate training is "go no sen" or block (in this case the lead hand) then strike. IOW 1, then 2.  Tactically speaking; a 1, 2 Count....tactic.
\
The general standard in all karate tactics is block, then strike.... defense, then offense.... the most efficient mentally to attain.... in term of mental discipline development....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

error


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> from a CMA perspective he failed to clear/address the lead hand. I tell students, if they are in an open stance then they must remove the lead hand's  ability to punch before they attack with their own punch.


LET'S take another look @ the Shotokan Okuri Jiyu Ippon Kumite YT Vid.




\
Now, the 1-steps typically teach a particular tactical sortie.... The express implications, in principle, is that these individual 1-step sorties become a toolbox of PRINCIPLES, that one can apply or modify in actual sparring or fighting as one decides....which is an extension & expansion of KIME....  the 1-steps  isolate out tactical alternatives....
\
Here, this form of Shotokan ippon kumite expressly combines 2 ippon kumite tactics, in response to the offense by the attacker.... HERE is illustrated the overall principle of Machida's massive sport karate form FAIL against Rua... and how to defeat boxing brother as well...
\
When the opponent changes and tries or makes another move... you must be MENTALLY DISCIPLINED to move dynamically enough to overcome that new move....  The defender does so successfully in this illustration / exercise....  This is exactly how the karateka defeats the Rua, Jai Harman,,,, boxing brother, whomever,,,,, in overall principle.....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

CONTINUING ON ABOVE....  HERE IS A WORKABLE ALTERNATIVE TO:
THE OVER-USED, OVER-EMPHASIZED , OVER-RELIED UPON SINGLE-REACTIVE SPEED STRIKE SO PREVALENT IN SPORT KARATE...
\
TIME 1:04.  Against a new attack by the assailant (Following up on the attacker's failure to connect with the front middle kick) by a high kick to the defender's head, the defender transitions in stance, applies a high applied knife-hand block neutralizing the high kick; which neutralization leaves the attacker open to a middle punch to the rear torso......  classic traditional karate or TMA.... go-no-sen.... in mental direction of physical technique.....
\
Note the defender immediately returns to guard following 1-step #1,  Immediatelyllllllll protected AND ready to chamber again.....  ON Guard mentally....... then efficiently transitions in stance again during the 2nd Ippon Kumite response....
\
The guiding tactical principle in  this lesson.... the opponent comes at you with a technique designed to thwart your first.... you are instantly on guard.... transition in stance as necessary.... change tactics.... choose among proper alternatives and respond with the effective technique(s) with speed, precision & power (read "KIME")... then immediately go on guard  instantly ready to begin again & again &again.... til the opponent is vanquished....
\
Traditional karate is a mental discipline --- a battle of the mind,,,, your mind, one's own mind... not a battle against opponent's physical actions....
\
Machida was out to lunch (mental lunch) in that exchange against Rua....


----------



## ShotoNoob (Nov 10, 2015)

Ja Gow, good hunting.....


----------

